# Can I get some feedback with these pics?



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

It would be really appreciated. I KNOW its hard to tell from a picture, but would just like an idea and some feedback to help me be better at this. Also, please excuse my lack of grooming talent. Thanks, BJ


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

What are you wanting feedback on?
Okay here's my general impressions.
Beautiful head and neck piece, very nice. 
Her tail is set just a bit low, and/or she has a bit of a rise over the croup -- so coupled with the nice front end -- by all means DO NOT HOLD THE TAIL IN FRONT OF THE JUDGE!!!!!!!!!! You are taking the attention away from her head and zeroing it in on the fact that her tail set is not perfect.
Now, you can do some grooming to fix that, thinning shears over the croup and poof up the butt so it looks straighter. But some dogs just do not look good holding up the tail, for a variety of reasons, it's hard to get them to hold a great stack while you hold the tail, basically, don't do it in the ring. Every judge knows a golden retriever has a tail, so don't worry about it.
I think you have her front feet spaced too far apart, bring them in a hair. 
She is obviously out of coat but looks like she has good coat texture to work with once it comes in.
Otherwise, beautiful dog, looks like a sound dog that doesn't need a lot of messing with -- very nice!


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks Anney! That was basically what I was wanting; feedback on her, and feedback on me at the same time. I know the pictures aren't flashy and could have at least run a comb through her first. LOL. 

Could the tailset thing be caused by how I have her stacked? I see what you mean but I ask because I dont think it looks so bad when other people (that know what they're doing) stack her, but when I do it, that's what I get. She's just come out of season now, so hopefully her coat will come in. She's never really carried a lot of coat, and I thought right now that it was looking better than it had, but it is correct (texture). Her mom didn't have a ton of coat either though, so that may just be the cards we're dealt. 

I definitely need more practice LOL. I appreciate you taking the time to have a look and tell me what you think though. BJ


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I do not really know anything about showing dogs, littel flaws, etc. but I did want to say she is a beautiful girl.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi again, stacking certainly does have some bearing on the tailset, also how a dog is feeling and holding herself at that particular time. If they are unsure or bored the low tailset is accentuated. Her tailset is NOT "Bad" -- but that is a particular pet peeve of mine so I saw it right away, and honestly, it's something judges will see, even a dumb judge that doesn't know a whole heck of a lot about goldens!!! Soooooo -- don't put the dog's tail up in the air and show it to them! LOL
How old is she? Give her some time on the coat.
She has a lot of angulation in the rear, or at least it looks like she does, but you've set her rear up just fine as far as how far (or not) you have her back feet placed.
I really do love her head! Too cute.
--Anney


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks again Anney!!! I do see the same as what you've said about her tailset and was unsure if it was me or her. A friend of mine stacked her before for me, and it looked much better than I can seem to get it to look. LOL. 

She was two the end of March. I think I'm going to try some coat suppliments and just hope she doesn't gain weight. We're back at the biking again now though (she was in season so we quit momentarily) and next week I will start her swimming. I am really hoping she'll do something this summer but if nothing else, will hopefully have her TD by the end of the year (IF we can get into a test).

Thank you again! I very much admire your expertise and opinion, so thank you for sharing it with me. 

And thank you as well, 3goldens, for your compliments. BJ


----------

